# baby pigeon crops



## Rick Space (May 28, 2002)

My daughter found an approx. 4-day pigeon. she has had it for about a week. Our problem the thickness of the baby bird food and the crop. I have seen small bird (sparrows/finchs)crops and when given food it sticks out in the neck (crop I assume). However, with this baby pigeon the crop seems to be the breast area. Where is the pigeon crop? The baby always seems to want to eat but the food area, if it is the breast area, does not seem to empty all the way. We have put a few drops of vinegar in a shot of water and given a few drops to clear the crop(as directed from another bird site).
Could our food mixture be too thin (i.e. to much water).


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The crop is a pouch that hangs at the base of the neck and over the breast...Someone described it to me as being in the "adam's apple area" but the vet felt the fullness of the crop at about the breast area, so I suppose that it depends how full it is. As far as I know the crop should empty between feeds. I am hoping that by bringing this post up someone else might notice it and give a more informed answer!!!

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Rick
Check your email.
I have sent you a piccy of two baby pigeons with full crops so you can see where their crops are and what they look like.


----------



## SM (May 14, 2002)

Is it possible for you to forward the photos of the baby birds with full crops to me as well, or post it where others can see? I'm in the process of setting up a loft now, and would love to be educated. Thank you.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Also see "Baby Sara's" pics via the home page of this site for a really full crop!









In pigeons, the crop is accessed towards the BIRD'S RIGHT SIDE, inside the throat.

When tube feeding--a technique generally not necessary, and quite dangerous--I do a little cross-over from the left side of the pigeon's beak, to the RIGHT CHEEK inside the pigeon's mouth, and insert the tube. I then feel for the tube on the PIGEON'S RIGHT SIDE, along the neck, beneath the skin, before depressing the plunger. When the syringe tube is empty, I squeeze, or pinch the tube closed, before withdrawing it.

The crop actually does a little wrap around on the lower neck. In some bird species, it seems to wrap all the way around!









Crop stasis is a dangerous condition and is to be avoided--so yes, the crop should be allowed to empty between feedings. 

I don't think too soupy a formula would cause crop stasis, though; runny droppings, yes.

--Ray


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Oh, where are my manners! Welcome aboard, Rick!









--Ray


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Ok Cynthia
Piccy forwarded to you.
Anyone else - just email me at [email protected] and I'll forward them on.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Ray
Here's a little tip for crop stasis.
I thought of it myself and used it the other day and it worked. Usually with crop stasis the crop feels cold compared to the rest of the body. In a baby pigeon whose digestion is healthy the crop is almost at body temperature and feels warm.
This little one had a full crop for 24 hours and the crop felt cold, so I thought about it for a while then I filled a hot water bottle with hot water and covered with a towel. Then I put the bottle in a box just big enough and put the pigeon on top of the bottle. That way, he had no choice but to sit on the bottle. Once he had settled down his crop was resting on the bottle and I kept that topped up with hot water. After a couple of hours his crop was warm and after 8 hours the food had digested and his crop was empty. I then tubed him electrolyte fluids for 12 hours before giving him food again.
He's doing well now and I don't think the problem will recur.
I shal certainly try that again if I get another instance.


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Helen!

Alright then! Excellent tip! Thanks!









--Ray


----------

